# Wifi Thermostat



## kwan225 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hello all,

*For some reason i cannot upload pictures (I tried few hosts but its not showing here. Please open picture link instead. Appreciated)*

I have bought a house with Lux500 Thermostats installed at 3 levels. I want to upgrade these by some wifi thermostats, i did some research and found that i must have C wire in order to install wifi system.

Let me explain wires which i have already installed.

*Level 1*
only 2 wires W and RH








http://www.monsterup.com/upload/1354159150537.jpg

*Level 2*
G,Y,W,RH,RC

http://www.monsterup.com/upload/1354159204393.jpg








*Q1 =* In this level i have 2 labels on one wire Y and C. should i consider Y as C ??


*Level 3*
G,Y,W,RH,RC

http://www.monsterup.com/upload/1354159007877.jpg

I do not have labeling in this level but by looking into thermostat i'll label these 5 wires. in thermostat its in same sequence as i wrote under level 3 i.e = G,Y,W,RH,RC

if *Q1* is true, should i use Y as C in level 3 ??

Please advice. Thanks in Advance.


----------

